# Newbie buying first snow blower



## StevenT (Oct 2, 2013)

I've decided to purchase a used two stage blower. 24" I'm thinking. Here in SW Ohio a used snow blower should not have much use on it. I want to buy a quality brand to last 25 years I hope. Any brand recommendations?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Ariens, Toro or Honda of any years. Or an older Simplicity or maybe Craftsman.

Read through some of the other threads. This question comes up a lot.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum.
Toro, Ariens, Honda, Snapper, Deere, Simplicity,.. These are no specific order. There are others I'm sure but I'm tired and these are the only ones coming to mind. There are some well known names that are sold at some big name stores that I intentionally left out since you want it to last 25 years. ... And to be honest I'm not sure there are very many companies that produce that quality any more.  Lots of the guys on here run machines that are in excess of 30 yrs. old.


----------



## StevenT (Oct 2, 2013)

*Ariens 926le*

I've found 2 926le. 325.00 for one with normal wear. 400.00 near mint condition. opinions please on price?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

926le sounds like an Ariens..
(are you sure it 926le? and not 926dle?)
If it is two Ariens machines you are looking at, 926le models were made in 2005 and 2006..they are "deluxe" models of the 926000 series, just a small step below the "pro" series..Probably about $900 to $1100 machines when new.
So yeah, I would say those are decent prices for those machines..
Those are quality machines that should last you a good long time!

If you can get the exact model numbers, (they will be something like 926001, 926007, or something similar.) we can tell you the exact model year..
and check to see if they are perhaps 926dle's instead of 926le..if so, that opens up the model list and year of manufacture somewhat, but are still "high end" models..

If we are in fact talking about a 2005 (or so) Ariens 926le, then IMO "$400.00 near mint condition" is a good deal!

Scot


----------



## StevenT (Oct 2, 2013)

Ariens Model# 926101 Sr#002918

Thanks for your help


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

StevenT said:


> Ariens Model# 926101 Sr#002918
> 
> Thanks for your help


Yep, thats a 2005 or 2006 model..
I think $400 is a great price..
That's the equivalent of a $1,000 machine new..

Owners manual:
http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/00483700_ENG.pdf

Scot


----------



## StevenT (Oct 2, 2013)

Owner claims it's only been used 3 times. I'll see tomorrow. Does the Ariens 926LE have an hour meter?

BTW thanks Scot for your help!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't think I have ever seen "cheapo" type yard equipment come with an hour meter standard.


----------



## deadwood (Oct 17, 2012)

StevenT said:


> I've found 2 926le. 325.00 for one with normal wear. 400.00 near mint condition. opinions please on price?



Buy both =)


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Shryp said:


> I don't think I have ever seen "cheapo" type yard equipment come with an hour meter standard.


If you are talking about something like Garden Tractors, then I would agree that the "cheapo" models dont have hour meters, while the higher-end machines often do..

But in the realm of snowblowers, I dont think I have ever seen a single snowblower with an hour meter..ever..high-end or low-end..
So "cheapo" (or not) isnt a factor with snowblower hour meters..
because as far as i know, they simply dont exist..

Snowblowers have probably never really needed one, because the "standard" maintenance schedule for a snowblower is an oil change, and yearly lube/maintenance, once a year, whether it needs it or not..and 90% of the time, its going to be getting that work done *before* it technically needs it..which is fine and good..but you dont really need the hour meter to keep track of hours to "tell" you when its time for an oil change or other maintenance, which you might want for machines that get a lot more use..

you can always add your own if you like:
Universal Tachometer Hour Meter Combination
but IMO there isnt much use for one on a snowblower..

Scot


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

I just got one during this summer for the tach purposes. Will install in November.


----------



## StevenT (Oct 2, 2013)

I pulled the trigger today and I purchased the like new Ariens 926le for $400.00. I will post pix tomorrow.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> But in the realm of snowblowers, I dont think I have ever seen a single snowblower with an hour meter..ever..high-end or low-end..
> So "cheapo" (or not) isnt a factor with snowblower hour meters..
> because as far as i know, they simply dont exist..


Mine came with an hour meter.
It's 28 years old and has 554.7 hours.
Agree with your logic about them not needing one however.


----------



## StevenT (Oct 2, 2013)

Any maintenance tips on my new to me Ariens 926le?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Read the manual:
Support Home Page

* Remove the wheels and grease the axles so the wheels don't get rusted to the axle.
* Remove the shear pins and grease the augers. Spin the augers around a few times and grease them again. Spin them a bit more and put the shear pins back.
* Remove the bottom cover and grease / oil all the moving parts inside. Make sure to get the hex shaft the shifter slides on as well. Go easy on the grease so it doesn't splash all over the drive system.
* Take a rag with some gas or brake cleaner and wipe off the metal disc inside as well as the rubber wheel.
* Check the adjustment for the drive lever.
* Check the condition of the belts.
* Check the adjustment of the auger lever.
* Check for wear in various bearings. Pay special attention to the bearings right behind the wheels, the bearing behind the impeller and the bearings on the outside of the augers where the scoop is.
* Check the fluid in the auger gear box. Possibly change it.
* Change the oil in the engine.
* Check adjustments / lubrication on the chute.

Also, buy some extra shear pins and keep them on hand. (Ariens has like 3 different sizes so make sure to get the right ones for your blower.)


----------



## StevenT (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks for all the help guys. It is appreciated.


----------

